# New Large Scale Elco PT Boat



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

If you haven't seen one of these beauties, get yourself down to your local hobby shop and check it out. Its a by Italeria and at 1/35th scale is about 18 inches long. Really sharp detail and includes etched metal details. I didn't see what the price is but I'm sure it isn't cheap.

Apparently Italeria has also announced a 1/35th German "S" Boat is in the works too. Just wish that someone would do the spilt-deck Vosper boat too. 

Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Here's a review...

http://www.perthmilitarymodelling.com/reviews/vehicles/italeri/it5602.htm


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Don't know if this one is an Elco but www.savetheptboatinc.com


----------

